# My Shadow



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow thats a really touching story...........


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There is life after HD. So far, it's a good life!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is just beautiful, and I'm so glad you have him!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow another golden tear jerking story with a happy - great ending!
For you and him.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so glad that Shadow found his way to you, so to speak. It was meant to be. I know what you mean Kim. There is nothing we wouldn't do for our boys. They are the kids!

Shadow is just a lucky, happy, and GORGEOUS boy!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just look at that snow nose on that boy! I haven't seen pictures of him in quite awhile ...He is a handsome guy. You did a great thing in restoring his quality of life. Hope things work out so I get to meet him at Ryleys this year. (I know you're still waffling on whether the boys will make the trip)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great story....but I just love the picture. I just love when they have their nose covered with snow like that......


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

He sure is a handsome boy. Beautiful picture and love the snow on his nose.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What a great story  Thanks for sharing.

Does he realize he has a little something stuck on his face?  lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, if he doesn't realize he's missing a hip? LOL

Rob, My youngest son (who would be taking care of Tucker and Shadow) really wants to come this year. His girlfriend thinks her Mom would like to come, too. That would leave my oldest son to care for them. Problem is, he and his girlfriend might want to come, too!  Hmmm.......we'll see. I sure wish Shadow liked all other dogs.


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow is HANDSOME!! What a wonderful story. Im so glad he has done so well, thanks to you and your family. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a great story and that picture should be titled "Got Snow?", just like those milk ads.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww...there's Shadow! What a handsome boy and what a great story! So glad he picked you and your family!

It sounds like you might have plenty of hands to help walk the boys at Ryley's Run this year! I hope we get to meet both of them and the rest of your family!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow is a georgous boy! Thank you Kim for sharing his story. You and he were meant to be!


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this story. Shadow is so lucky to have you, and I am so happy that he is enjoying life.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello Kimm 

Oh that was a very touching story on shadow. He is so lucky he had you for his owner. He sure is a beautifull boy & loved so much.

I can always recall your kind words to me on Monty when he was a pup. when I was worried about his hips saying he was meant to come into my life. How right you were.

hes turned out to be the most loving Golden Ive ever had Always giving us kisses.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

At the moment you're given the diagnosis, your world stands still. When my Vet filled up with tears, I thought I was going to lose him. I didn't lose him and although I still worry about him from time to time, it's been a wonderful 3 years. There _is_ life after the diagnosis of HD...........

I was more than happy to be there to give you any support I could. I sometimes share too much of my personal life, but I've found people have read my words and I've been approached when they need help. I'm an open book and if anyone ever needs to ask a question, please do not hesistate to ask.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I always love the snow on the face shots Kim. Shadow looks fine. He is a handsome boy. Looks like he doesnt mind the camera either. Thanks for sharing his story and as someone else pointed out, you were meant to be together.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Awwww. This story is one of the things I love about this forum. Such great people brought together for the love of goldens. Thanks for sharing, he is a beautiful boy and I LOVE that picture!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm bumping this because Summer Lynn's story and Shadow's (who's story is not nearly as bad as Summer Lynn's) should be told over and over again to those who wish to breed for all the wrong reasons...


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

.....but when he runs......he runs like the wind.

Can't tell you how much I really loved reading that part.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Education is the best part of this forum. 

Before I joined this forum, I would have thought the HD would have been a death sentence. Not knowing the great quality of life these dogs get out of the surgery, I probably would have thought - why bother paying that much money for surgery - thinking the dog would always have major problems.

Kim - from the threads that you have written, and your story in the Golden Retriever magazine, you have done a great job in educating people. Thanks.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart goes out to Summer Lynn and her family. I'm hoping all goes well and this is just a hurdle to get over. I know nothing about elbows other than it's a tougher battle. 

These surgeries are expensive in both a financial and emotional way. When you drop your dog off before surgery, you cry. When you pick your dog up after surgery, you cry. You worry that every red mark is the beginning of an infection, and when the spunky dog runs down the stairs and he's not supposed to, you freak for a minute.

When the Vet saw Shadow and I saw her in tears, I truly thought I was going to lose him. He was the second Golden that week to come in with HD. When I came out and asked if I would lose him, she said she was in tears because here was this young dog not able to use his left leg wagging his tail and licking the faces of those around him, not because he was going to die. 

We had to bring Shadow home with his hip out of the socket. It was a Friday and we had to keep him home for the weekend. He was supposed to stay quiet. Yeah, right, I tried though. It's amazing how well a dog can do with 3 legs. And, it's amazing how happy they are with only 3 legs! 

I don't know what his future will bring. I've learned I have to live in the moment, be it good or be it bad. For now and for us, it's good. My heart goes out to families just facing this ordeal. I remember how physically ill I was. 

He does run like the wind...it's majestic. I remember watching him run not long after his THR. I thought to myself," What if we put him down? Look at him go." He was so happy running through the snow.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I'm bumping this because Summer Lynn's story and Shadow's (who's story is not nearly as bad as Summer Lynn's) should be told over and over again to those who wish to breed for all the wrong reasons...


I agree Kim..... We are waiting to hear from the surgeon , to see if they will be doing surgery on Cruiser(just 13 weeks old) since he has the beginning of hd on one side...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know how we could keep these stories featured. They're important. As years pass we sometimes forget how heartwrenching certain moments were. Then we can't find what was written. Some feelings are buried. However, there are those times when it all comes pouring out...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I agree Kim..... We are waiting to hear from the surgeon , to see if they will be doing surgery on Cruiser(just 13 weeks old) since he has the beginning of hd on one side...


Good Lord 13 weeks???? You have my thoughts and prayers.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Good Lord 13 weeks???? You have my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Hooch


Thanks Hooch..... poor guy has a grade 2-3 heart murmur as well....Not sure if they will end of over time doing both hips or not...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

bumping for Bentley and Bailey's Mom. I'll find the other for you soon.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

lovely boy!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Love the photo of Shadow with the snow on his nose - beautiful boy and touching story with a wonderful life ahead for him.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Kimm for reposting this. I really appreciate. Shadow is a beautiful golden who is extremely lucky to have found you and your family! I am so glad that Shadow is doing well these days, and your story provides hope that even if things get tough with Bentley we will work through it.

I love the snow nose.:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kim, he's absolutely one handsome boy


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kimm,

It's an amazing story....I've told you before what a handsome guy I think Shadow is. I had no idea what he background was and even though it was a TOUGH ROAD, he came thru and is doing well. Like you said...he doesn't know what happened to him.

I believe when we commit to a pet it's for a lifetime...no matter what. I know most of us think that way on this forum. Kudos to you for investing in Shadow, giving him all the treatment you could, and sticking with him. NO MATTER WHAT!! He's a lucky boy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow got me through a very rough period in my life. I lost my Mom, she was truly my best friend, and my Cocker Spaniel who was part of our family for 17 years, within 6 months of each other. 

I suffered my first and only panic attack during this period and I knew I needed a dog in my life. In walked Shadow. He immediately brought me joy. His issues made me forget my own. 

Whenever I feel down and out, I just need to look at him and Tucker. Shadow makes you laugh, Tucker makes you smile. Can't beat that!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

That is such a great success story, glad he found his forever home with you all and that would not give up on him!! You are such a great mommy =) He is beautiful BTW =)


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

What a great story. Yup, some things are definately meant to be.....  So glad you found him!!!! And he found you!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping. Shadow will soon be SIX!

A More detailed story about Shadow and his HD ordeal. 

Just remember, many dogs do NOT need surgery. My Vet's assistant has a lab with very little hip socket and the lab is now 6 and is still doing very well. I'm not recommending doing nothing, but sometimes less is more...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very old story now that Shadow is 8 years old. He's still chasing balls and able to make me smile.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

But what a heartening one Kim for so many who are just facing this dx.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If it makes anyone feel any better, we've had a lot of snow here recently. We've had 71.5 inches already. Today Shadow climbed a 5ft snow bank and tried to climb onto our garage roof. I caught him before he took the challenge. When it comes to snow, he fears nothing. When it comes to his hips, they don't stop him. 

Thank you for commenting Betty. Thank you for caring about my Shadow and his story.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

This gives me hope 

Milo is currently recovering from his THR surgery and I can't wait for him to be able to run and play like a puppy should be doing.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his heart. I know this thread goes back a few years but it is timely considering what Milo is going through right now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Milo will be able to run like your Shadow soon.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millie had severe HD too. Back yard breeder (we didn't know any better). Hers was so bad both hips were dislocating. She was a tick under a year old when we found out. She had TPO both hips, three months apart. I took the money out of my 401k to pay for it. She was just under 60 pounds at that age and was not too heavy to carry. I would pick her up her left side to my right hip. I would wrap my right arm under her tummy in front of her knee, she would pick up her paw and I would wrap my left arm between her elbow and wrist across her chest and grab her other leg just in front of her elbow. Her back end would dangle just a bit, but she was level and comfortable with this and never struggled. When she had the opposite side done she would let me pick her up the same way. When ever I had to pick her up I always did it this way. She would immediately pick up which ever front paw on the side I was lifting her. I took a large beach towel and wrapped it under her tummy just in front of her legs to help her walk and support her when she had to potty. It was a painful procedure, but I am not sorry I decided to have it done. At three years old she blew out her right cruciate and had a TPLO. She was a very athletic dog and would not have been happy otherwise. She never lost her love or ability to jump and catch a frisbee or race Pearl and keep up no problem. Milo will be just fine. I know what you are saying, I felt bad seeing how uncomfortable she was.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Shadow looks wonderful; loved and stong. I love the snow nose too


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow still loves the snow! Plows right through it.


----------

